# Goldbar Wrasse (Thalassoma hebraicum)



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Is there anyway I could add a Thalassoma hebraicum or a Thalassoma quinquevittatum (PinkFace Wrasse) to my 125g reef tank? Here's a list of the fish I'm getting for it:

1.	2 Regal Yellowbelly Tangs
2.	1 Powder Blue Tang
3.	1 Clown Gobie
4.	1 Shrimp Gobie
5.	4 Firefish
6.	2 Ocellaris Clownfish (1 of 2 purchased)
7.	3 Green Chromis
8.	1 Bar Gobie
9.	5 Neon Gobies
10.	1 Percula Clownfish


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I got an answer in chat and thought I'd go on and post it. I'm not going with any wrasses.


----------

